# GAA State Outdoor Sept 22 & 23



## Archery Mom (Aug 27, 2012)

GEORGIA ARCHERY ASSOCIATION 
2012 STATE TARGET CHAMPIONSHIPS
DATE: SAT. & SUN. September 22 & 23, 2012 
PRACTICE OPENS @ 9:00AM, SCORING STARTS @ 10:00 AM, BOTH DAYS. 

CHAMPIONSHIP FORMAT: FITA OUTDOOR ROUND 
ALL DIVISIONS WILL SHOOT 36 ARROWS AT FOUR DISTANCES, 144 ARROWS TOTAL. ALL DISTANCES ARE IN METERS.

We will not have OR rounds this year due to time. New form attached

State Championship awards, first, second & third places, will be given out to archers in each division



*****NAA DRESS CODE IS REQUIRED*****

We look forward to seeing everyone at the last outdoor shoot for 2012 for the GAA.
please visit our website www.gaarchery.org or email or pm me if you have any questions.
Mechell


----------



## red1691 (Aug 28, 2012)

Do you have to shoot both Days or just 1?
And Fixed Pins have to shoot with Scopes (same class)?


----------



## Archery Mom (Aug 29, 2012)

yes you will need to shoot both days and yes scopes and pins in the same class.. come on Ricky.. you can do it..


----------



## red1691 (Aug 31, 2012)

Checking for some club members, I be in full swing of Marching Band for my Kids Friday nights and Saturdays till the 2nd weekend in Nov.. Got to show them some Love and support for there activities all the way.....
But I know it would be FUN to shoot.......


----------



## KMckie786 (Sep 2, 2012)

May be a dumb question but do you have to be a GAA member to compete?


----------



## In the zone (Sep 3, 2012)

KMckie786 said:


> May be a dumb question but do you have to be a GAA member to compete?



You have to be either a USAA (NAA) member, or a NFAA member.


----------



## GA HOYT (Sep 10, 2012)

yall already know ill be there.


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 15, 2012)

do y'all still give out those neat gaa pins??


----------



## In the zone (Sep 16, 2012)

oldgeez said:


> do y'all still give out those neat gaa pins??



Yes (If you win your class)


----------



## GRIV (Sep 18, 2012)

red1691 said:


> Do you have to shoot both Days or just 1?
> And Fixed Pins have to shoot with Scopes (same class)?



I dare you show up...


----------



## GRIV (Sep 18, 2012)

Ive actually shot 6 arrows at 70m and 5 at 90M I think I'm ready.  

I may have to drag my unruly boys with me. Mom has made plans that conflict with my shooting plans, I'm still trying to make it.


----------



## red1691 (Sep 19, 2012)

GRIV said:


> I dare you show up...



If Marching Band compitition did not start up this weekend for my kids I  would do my best to go up and get some leasons
70m 90m what is the m= millimeters 
Hope everyone has a good time!


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Sep 19, 2012)

All Archers:  OR Rounds will be shot on Saturday afternoon after the Qualification round.


----------



## Archery Mom (Sep 20, 2012)

I want to take a moment and remind our youth archers about the GAA scholarships. You must attend 75% of the shoots to qualify. I tallied the list and there a 17 archers that have either qualified or are 1 event away from it. This is the last event of the year for your qualification..


----------



## In the zone (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you to all of the archers and families that came out to support the GAA Outdoor State Championship.  

There were 60 archers in attendance (one of our larger turnouts), and the weather could not have been nicer.  

The scores should be posted soon on the GAA website, and I believe some pictures too.  We have already uploaded some pictures to the Georgia Archery Association Facebook page, and Oldgeez took some pictures as well that he may post.

Thank you again for the wonderful support.


----------

